# It fell off the back of a lorry. Honest Mum.



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:lol: It fell off the back of a lorry. Honest Mum. :lol:


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Ha ha

Nice one one JSW :lol: :lol: 

I think in this situation it would be dangerous to try and get through all the broken glass. Best to park up in the MH, and gather some refreshment while waiting for the clear up team.

I could live with that. :lol: :lol: 

Dave


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

This reminds me of a beach I saw on the TV program called Club Reps


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Sorry John, can't resist....it's been on before :lol: :lol: :lol: 

MHS...Rob


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:lol: Just thought I'd remind people to be careful when they go on their Booze Cruise. :lol:


----------



## 88901 (May 10, 2005)

It reminded me of one occasion, just before Christmas a few years ago.
As I was driving round a traffic island there was a cardboard box in the middle of the road and everyone was swerving to avoid it.
Thought I would stop to shift it before there was an accident, after moving it I looked inside and found four 8 pint cans of beer, two days later found a Christmas tree in the middle of the road. Thanks Santa.


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:lol: Some people fall in a bucket of S*** and come out smelling of Roses. I fall in a Rose bush and come out covered in S*** and thorns.


----------



## 88934 (May 10, 2005)

Blimey, he must have been a crap lorry driver.... In all my years in haulage, anything which has ever fallen off the back of the true professional drivers wagon... has always remained in perfect condition :mrgreen: 

Ho hum !


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

8O The worst I ever saw was in Malaya. I was driving a 1ton Austin K9 and trailer. I came upon an accident involving a loaded Logging Lorry and a taxi. There were 10 bodies and all the logs, lorry and taxi strewn around like a bomb had hit it.


----------

